# Another robo taxi study



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...y-not-help-profitability-mit-2019-5?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Hhmmm... it's true.... robotaxis are crazy expensive to operate **right now**.... the numbers don't lie.

_HOWEVER_

So were the first commercially available flights... a round trip ticket for a seat on an airliner from Chicago to Pheonix in 1955 was $138.00 which is similar to paying close to if not more than $1,458.00 for the same flight today. 
Of course a round trip ticket right now ranges between $212.00 and $660.00.... which would be as little as $22.23 to as much as $69.22 in 1955.

So this means that the operating costs for a robotaxi will come down considerably as the industry increases it's volume.

The article you posted TBone can be used as a scare tactic by conservatives that evidently hate the idea of progress.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Hhmmm... it's true.... robotaxis are crazy expensive to operate **right now**.... the numbers don't lie.
> 
> _HOWEVER_
> 
> ...


Not sure how its a scare tactic when it basically talks utilIzation rates being the key and as drivers we all know its what drives our earnings.
Im sure the algorithm will optimize itself though through time and deep learning but will result in a true taxi service with a capped number of cars with increased wait times and rates (no .25 cents a mile)


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

TBone said:


> Not sure how its a scare tactic when it basically talks utilIzation rates being the key and as drivers we all know its what drives our earnings.
> Im sure the algorithm will optimize itself though through time and deep learning but will result in a true taxi service with a capped number of cars with increased wait times and rates (no .25 cents a mile)


Well at some point all cars will be essentially robbotaxis for our tense and purposes.... your point is only valid *right now* and I do not disagree with that.
What do I mean?.... simple..... EVERY vehicle on the road will be EV SDC.... therefore taxis and privately owned vehicles, will go the way of the dodo.

Regarding 'the scare tactic'.... in the same way conservatives want us to believe that immigrants are 'stealing our jobs' or are all criminals.... or that climate change is some kind of hoax or that vaccinations will cause autism.... they use lies and half truths, then when confronted with actual facts they typically run away (on the internet) or when it's face to face get verbally and sometimes physically violent to push their lies.

This job will not last forever and it wasn't meant to, much to my chagrin because I love driving.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm out in the sticks so for example waiting perhaps 15 or 20 minutes for an SDC to arrive to take one of the kids to school after he misses the bus is an unacceptable delay. I'll stick with my personally owned vehicle thanks. If other people choose to give up their vehicles that's fine with me.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> Hhmmm... it's true.... robotaxis are crazy expensive to operate **right now**.... the numbers don't lie.
> 
> _HOWEVER_
> 
> ...


flights still have human pilots

apples and oranges comparison


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Hhmmm... it's true.... robotaxis are crazy expensive to operate **right now**.... the numbers don't lie.
> 
> _HOWEVER_
> 
> ...


I love progress!

Gays can marry
Women can vote
Blacks have equal rights

And the technology! Smartphones! GPS! Video chat!

But I'll be damned if progress means I have to give up car ownership

And don't kid yourself- real implementation of a robo taxi service means no one owns a car


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

:laugh: iheartuber....

"But I’ll be damned if progress means I have to give up car ownership"

That is what many people were saying in the late 1890's and early 1900's about the idea of "loosing" their horse drawn wagons because of the "horseless carriage".... we call them cars today.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> :laugh: iheartuber....
> 
> "But I'll be damned if progress means I have to give up car ownership"
> 
> That is what many people were saying in the late 1890's and early 1900's about the idea of "loosing" their horse drawn wagons because of the "horseless carriage".... we call them cars today.


The difference is early passenger cars and airplanes were expensive but at least they worked well - they were proven technologies.
OTOH self-driving cars are expensive but still do not work well at all. They are at best semi-autonomous. They are an unproven technology. As of now, so-called self-driving cars are terrible at self-driving and it remains to be seen if they ever will be proven.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> The difference is early passenger cars and airplanes were expensive but at least they worked well - they were proven technologies.
> OTOH self-driving cars are expensive but still do not work well at all. They are at best semi-autonomous. They are an unproven technology. As of now, so-called self-driving cars are terrible at self-driving and it remains to be seen if they ever will be proven.


um... SDC'c are a "proven technology" as you put it. We would not be having this conversation if they were not.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> um... SDC'c are a "proven technology" as you put it. We would not be having this conversation if they were not.


Not even close. Waymo is the leader and they still use safety drivers.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> um... SDC'c are a "proven technology" as you put it. We would not be having this conversation if they were not.


LOL in your dreams.

In the early days of the consumer automobile only the wealthy could afford to buy them -- but the point is anyone with the money could go out and actually by an automobile. On the other hand, you can't go to your local car dealer and by a self-driving car, no matter how much money you have. Jeff Bezos himself couldn't go out and buy one right now if he wanted to.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> :laugh: iheartuber....
> 
> "But I'll be damned if progress means I have to give up car ownership"
> 
> That is what many people were saying in the late 1890's and early 1900's about the idea of "loosing" their horse drawn wagons because of the "horseless carriage".... we call them cars today.


Not all of us.....
Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber continues to refer to the modern day automobile as a "Horseless Carriage" :wink:


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> LOL in your dreams.
> 
> In the early days of the consumer automobile only the wealthy could afford to buy them -- but the point is anyone with the money could go out and actually by an automobile. On the other hand, you can't go to your local car dealer and by a self-driving car, no matter how much money you have. Jeff Bezos himself couldn't go out and buy one right now if he wanted to.


No shit Sherlock :roflmao:....total SDC's are not available... yet.

But some cars being sold today can drive themselves providing there is a driver at the controls. 
Tesla comes to mind as being on the forefront of this. So your point is rather short sighted.




goneubering said:


> Not even close. Waymo is the leader and they still use safety drivers.


um... so thanks for pointing out that the technology is proven.... Waymo is one part of that 'proof'.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> No shit Sherlock :roflmao:....total SDC's are not available... yet.
> 
> But some cars being sold today can drive themselves providing there is a driver at the controls.
> Tesla comes to mind as being on the forefront of this. So your point is rather short sighted.
> ...


Goodbye Tomato.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> But some cars being sold today can drive themselves *providing there is a driver at the controls.*
> Tesla comes to mind as being on the forefront of this. So your point is rather short sighted.
> 
> 
> ...


A car that can't drive itself without a human driver at the wheel by definition is not a self-driving car, Sherlock.
In other words SDCs don't even exist right now outside of your vivid imagination.

They certainly don't exist in any commercial capacity where someone can go out and buy one like they could the Model T or other early automobile. It's a pointless existence if they can't actually be useful to anyone.

But keep deluding yourself if you want to. Put your life savings into Uber/Lyft and pray you don't lose your shirt.
You probably have a better chance of winning the lottery lol.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> A car that can't drive itself without a human driver at the wheel by definition is not a self-driving car, Sherlock.
> In other words SDCs don't even exist right now outside of your vivid imagination.


In what post did I say that SDC's are actually driving themselves WITHOUT 'a human driver at the wheel'. :smiling:

Just so we are crystal clear... you need to find a post where I wrote that SDC's available today do not need a human driver at the wheel.



goneubering said:


> Goodbye Tomato.


now your upset that I am agreeing with you.... the post you quoted starts with me completely agreeing with you on that the SDC's currently available must have a human driver at the wheel.

In fact I wrote "No shit Sherlock :roflmao: ....*total SDC's are not available... yet *"

So like wrote to getawaycar.....

In what post did I say that SDC's are actually driving themselves WITHOUT 'a human driver at the wheel'.

Just so we are crystal clear... you need to find a post where I wrote that SDC's available today do not need a human driver at the wheel.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> No shit Sherlock :roflmao:....total SDC's are not available... yet.
> 
> But some cars being sold today can drive themselves providing there is a driver at the controls.
> Tesla comes to mind as being on the forefront of this. So your point is rather short sighted.
> ...


great, show us an unedited video over 30 minutes in length showing these cars in action on a public road doing everything a human can do like parking itself


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> I'm out in the sticks so for example waiting perhaps 15 or 20 minutes for an SDC to arrive to take one of the kids to school after he misses the bus is an unacceptable delay. I'll stick with my personally owned vehicle thanks. If other people choose to give up their vehicles that's fine with me.


The self driving car is not going to be able to tell the age of the rider either, couple accidents and lawsuits = end of robocars

Also im going to get a ringside seat here in chitown to watch the thieves steal these cars and strip them down and sell them in a matter of minutes. The cops wont do anything about it either except take bets on how long it'll take them. Its going to be hilarious. Im stocking up on popcorn now.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> The self driving car is not going to be able to tell the age of the rider either, couple accidents and lawsuits = end of robocars
> 
> Also im going to get a ringside seat here in chitown to watch the thieves steal these cars and strip them down and sell them in a matter of minutes. The cops wont do anything about it either except take bets on how long it'll take them. Its going to be hilarious. Im stocking up on popcorn now.


........said the Uber driver.
I suspect you're not objectively contemplating SDC disruption???

Just like the auto assembly workers of the 1970s
"A robot can never do my job"










https://www.autoblog.com/2019/06/02/lyft-aptiv-autonomous-las-vegas-55000-rides/
Uber Driver @Merc49 says "robots can never do my job"


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

And to this day there are still no 100 % self driving cars,they all have a driver 'INCASE" something fails.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> And to this day there are still no 100 % self driving cars,they all have a driver 'INCASE" something fails.


Correct grasshopper......
It's referred to as "BETA MODE"
part of the R & D process.

Remember last year when u had Training Wheels on ur bike.
and now (assumption) u don't


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I love progress!
> 
> Gays can marry
> Women can vote
> ...


I prefer riding motorcycles and bicycles.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> I prefer riding motorcycles and bicycles.


With beta mode Training Wheels??✅


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Not even close. Waymo is the leader and they still use safety drivers.


waymo is actually in 2nd place they are not the leader.


----------

